# heel



## david_carmen

Nu pricep ce fel de poziţie/gest descrie fraza asta. 
(Mă incurcă mai ales "heel".)

He tensed his hand and smacked its heel across the other palm, letting it shoot away toward the window.

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Nu pricep ce fel de poziţie/gest descrie fraza asta.
> (Mă incurcă mai ales "heel".)
> 
> He tensed his hand and smacked its heel across the other palm, letting it shoot away toward the window.
> 
> Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.



Pfff... Ne-ai lovit cu asta. . Poate ne dai un context mai larg

Pare că omul a întins mâna, şi-a lovit  pantoful de cealaltă mână, făcând ca tocul pantofului să zboare în direcţia ferestrei.

E doar o presupunere, însă, şi pare foarte bizar... E o carte cu spioni cumva? Poate altcineva îşi dă seama mai bine ce vrea să zică fraza.

Cred că totuşi "heel" aici se referă la toc şi nu la călcâi. Şi nu am de unde să ştiu la ce se referă acel "its".

De asemenea, "heel" poate insemna şi partea de sus a mânerului unui pistol, cea care are forma relativă a unui călcâi.


----------



## david_carmen

Contextul nu prea ajută.
Trei tipi stau de vorbă, iar ăla care e cam pus la colţ face chestia asta (gest sau ce o fi).
Pe forumul de engleză 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=417463
 
cineva mi-a dat un link şi mi-a vorbit de "the heel of the palm"
http://tinyurl.com/2xse75
 
Of...


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Contextul nu prea ajută.
> Trei tipi stau de vorbă, iar ăla care e cam pus la colţ face chestia asta (gest sau ce o fi).
> Pe forumul de engleză
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=417463
> 
> cineva mi-a dat un link şi mi-a vorbit de "the heel of the palm"
> http://tinyurl.com/2xse75
> 
> Of...



Vezi că nu ai postat chiar pe forumul de engleză. Ai postat pe forumul de Franceză-Engleză... Cred că mai curând vorbitorii nativi de engleză s-ar putea să te lămurească.


----------



## david_carmen

Da, sorry pentru lipsa exactităţii. Franceză-Engleză, într-adevăr. 

Mulţumesc că ai încercat să mă ajuţi.


----------



## Mallarme

david_carmen said:


> Nu pricep ce fel de poziţie/gest descrie fraza asta.
> (Mă incurcă mai ales "heel".)
> 
> He tensed his hand and smacked its heel across the other palm, letting it shoot away toward the window.
> 
> Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.



Ceea ce ai scris pe forumul de franceză-engleză este correct mai mult sau mai puţin:



> like hitting with the edge of the hand into the flat palm of the other hand?


Însa "heel" în context nu este "the edge of the hand" ci fundul ("bottom" ca în poza aia pe care ai postat-o) mâinii.  Şi se mişcă nu "INTO the flat palm..." ci "ACROSS" adică traversează suprafaţa palmei celeilalte mână

Şi "letting it shoot away toward the window" înseamnă că mâna cea cu care a lovit cealaltă mână s-a mişcat brusc spre fereastră.

Whew! Sper că e de folos.


----------



## david_carmen

Sau poate "podul palmei".

Da, e de folos, mulţumesc, Mallarme.
Imaginea, încet-încet, se conturează, am cam priceput despre ce e vorba.

Mulţumesc amândurora că nu m-aţi lăsat singură în chestia asta.


----------

